# Your ride today gone?



## pawl (30 Jan 2020)

Seems to have disappeared from general chat


----------



## Donger (30 Jan 2020)

This happened to me last year. I've just checked and it is still there. My guess is that somehow your system has decided to "ignore" the thread. In my case I found that was the reason. Click on your own user name on the blue task bar and go to "Ignoring". This might default to"Users" but you can go to "Thread" or "Forum". Click on "Thread" and see if (somehow) you are ignoring it.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (30 Jan 2020)

Worked for me yesterday. That is the thread was still pinned in it's usual spot.


----------



## pawl (30 Jan 2020)

Followed your advice.Ignore taking me to damm 89.cant recall seeing him on cycle chat.Thanks for your advice Donger.


----------



## Donger (30 Jan 2020)

Actually you can thank @Rickshaw Phil , who got me through that problem myself.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (30 Jan 2020)

I've taken the liberty of tweaking the title and moving this to site support to avoid confusion with the Your Ride Today thread.

I'm glad it's been sorted. If anyone else has similar issues with threads going missing then checking what you have on ignore as described by @Donger above is the place to start.


----------



## pawl (30 Jan 2020)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I've taken the liberty of tweaking the title and moving this to site support to avoid confusion with the Your Ride Today thread.
> 
> I'm glad it's been sorted. If anyone else has similar issues with threads going missing then checking what you have on ignore as described by @Donger above is the place to start.


Thread still not appearing


----------



## pawl (30 Jan 2020)

Got it thanks all.


----------



## Slioch (30 Jan 2020)

I've lost "tales from today's commute". Checked under my "ignore" settings, but can't see anything there!
@Rickshaw Phil ?


----------



## classic33 (30 Jan 2020)

This the one?
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/tales-from-todays-commute.105055/

I've had a few threads "put" on ingnore, that didn't appear on the ignore list.


----------



## Slioch (30 Jan 2020)

Thanks @classic.

It wasn't appearing in the "Commuting" section, then I clicked on your link, and now it is appearing in there. Maybe the new forum platform is creating an "alternative universe" for the favoured few. Wish mine would stop allowing me to access and read the broad-minded and tolerant views over in NACA


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (31 Jan 2020)

Slioch said:


> Thanks @classic.
> *
> It wasn't appearing in the "Commuting" section, then I clicked on your link, and now it is appearing in there*. Maybe the new forum platform is creating an "alternative universe" for the favoured few. Wish mine would stop allowing me to access and read the broad-minded and tolerant views over in NACA


That sounds like an issue with the cache being full on your device. The site software does seem prone to throwing up odd issues when this happens and can usually be sorted by manually clearing the cache.

This varies depending on what web browser you are using. For me using Firefox it's in Options - Privacy & Security - Cookies & Site Data.

If you have the option it is only the cache that wants clearing - if cookies and site data are cleared then the computer will forget your preferences for sites you've visited.


----------



## Slioch (31 Jan 2020)

I do clear my cache from time to time, but probably not as often as I should.
Anyway, the thread is appearing again where it should, so all is good with the world again. You can put my gripes re' this on "ignore".
Thanks


----------

